# Post TT



## tina

4 days post TT and am starting to feel pretty good. I see the Dr Tuesday to get final path. reports and discuss RAI. I haven't left my house yet but think I will venture out today to do some Christmas shopping! Nothing major, but need to start regaining my strength before work on Monday!


----------



## Andros

tina said:


> 4 days post TT and am starting to feel pretty good. I see the Dr Tuesday to get final path. reports and discuss RAI. I haven't left my house yet but think I will venture out today to do some Christmas shopping! Nothing major, but need to start regaining my strength before work on Monday!


Really terrific to hear from you, Tina!!! This is awesome. Hopefully you will be able to share the path report w/us and let us know when you will start the RAI?

Glad you feel well enough to go out but do take care; don't over do!!!


----------



## tina

When I was talking to the Dr the day after surgery he was telling me that my thyroid was "Hypervascular" and very "Sticky". Can anyone tell me why is would be so "sticky"? He said that I lost alot of blood during surgery becasue my thyroid was so enlarged. I am sure this has something to do with my voice now sounding like a mouse as he said that it was hard to pry off of my treacha. Path report tomorrow so I will have some answers then, but am very worried about all of this.


----------



## GingerCMusick

It's great to hear you are doing so well. I go for my surgery Dec 15th and I'm concerned about recovery because it is so close to Christmas. It's nice to hear about people that have positive recovery stories to share.


----------



## Andros

tina said:


> When I was talking to the Dr the day after surgery he was telling me that my thyroid was "Hypervascular" and very "Sticky". Can anyone tell me why is would be so "sticky"? He said that I lost alot of blood during surgery becasue my thyroid was so enlarged. I am sure this has something to do with my voice now sounding like a mouse as he said that it was hard to pry off of my treacha. Path report tomorrow so I will have some answers then, but am very worried about all of this.


I share your concerns but don't make yourself sicker over it. What they can do today is perform medical miracles; especially when it come to the thyroid.

Sending all the good thoughts and prayers I can conjure up on your behalf!!

And a hug or two..........


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi!

I had the same situation, very bloody/sticky, but I'm doing well now. Don't stress on it. I bleed so much I was bruised SUPER bad all down my chest and my breasts. It looked like I was run over by a train. My neck was so swollen I had no chin. It was just like my neck and face were all in one. Very weird. My voice was extremely weak for the first month, but then started getting stronger and stronger. But it is slow going. My voice still isn't 100% yet i.e. when I sing or yell it cuts in and out. It took up until about a month ago before it really started to sound like my voice again and I didn't have hoarseness. The entire healing process can take two years per my surgeon. He said that you will have continual scar tissue build up and it is important to massage your neck muscles and around your incision (AFTER your steiry (sp) strips are removed) area to break up the scar tissue and help with the healing. Don't panic if your voice doesn't come back for a good couple months. That really is normal for many.

Hang in there! It will be great! It just takes time. One thing I have learned through all of this is patience.

:hugs:

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## tina

I think I would have looked like I had been beaten if not for the wonderful nurse I had. She came in every 2 hours (just as I would doze off) to check my calcium, take my bp and change my ice pack. I had soooo much ice my chest was beat red from the cold! So, Patti, what was the final path report on yours? We seem to have alot of the same things going on. Have you had any trouble with losing or gaining weight since surgery? I think I have actually lost weight in the last week, but I am not sure and since I refuse to own a scale I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow. I did manage to work almost an entire day today! Yeah me!!! I was pretty tired but after a nice warm bath I was ready to go again. I am enjoying this new found energy but think its awful mean of the Dr since I know it won't last without replacement meds. Hopefully soon!!!!


----------



## Andros

tina said:


> I think I would have looked like I had been beaten if not for the wonderful nurse I had. She came in every 2 hours (just as I would doze off) to check my calcium, take my bp and change my ice pack. I had soooo much ice my chest was beat red from the cold! So, Patti, what was the final path report on yours? We seem to have alot of the same things going on. Have you had any trouble with losing or gaining weight since surgery? I think I have actually lost weight in the last week, but I am not sure and since I refuse to own a scale I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow. I did manage to work almost an entire day today! Yeah me!!! I was pretty tired but after a nice warm bath I was ready to go again. I am enjoying this new found energy but think its awful mean of the Dr since I know it won't last without replacement meds. Hopefully soon!!!!


I am with you on the scale. I do weigh at the doctors every 2 months or so so it is not like we are not on top of the game. I do feel that for many people, the scale in the home is counter-productive. Emotionally, that is. If you get depressed that the numbers moved in the wrong direction, then you are tempted to go off the diet and we all know we need "comfort food" when we see such discouraging results, right? LOL!! Bah, humbug!


----------



## havehope

Glad to hear you are doing so well. Best of luck on the path report. Please keep us posted!

I am 12 days post TT and feel great. My throat is a little sore but I am doing great on the meds and feel better than I have in a long time. The worst part of it all for me was the two-day hospital stay. I went back to work this week and even hosted the family for Thanksgiving last week. I am lucky in that I had almost no swelling and my voice is fine. Am looking forward to RAI on Jan. 4 and being able to put all of this behind me!


----------



## McKenna

> Can anyone tell me why is would be so "sticky"?


I had my TT one month ago and my surgeon also told me my thyroid was very sticky. When I asked him about it afterwards, he told me that when the thryoid is inflamed and swollen it can attach to the muscles and windpipe and he had to peel it away carefully. I had a lot of neck pain, wrapping around the sides of my neck and into my back and head. That was from peeling the thryoid from the muscles, bit by bit and my muscles were very sore. 
My TT was done endoscopically and my voice was hoarse for about a day and a half to two days, then it was back to normal. I also didn't have to stay in the hospital and went home later that day.

Good luck with the report.


----------



## tina

Well, the path report came back just the way I expected. Papalliary Thyroid Cancer. Since they didn't take any lymph nodes during surgery we will have to check them, and yeah(NOT) I have to take the RAI, but like I told the Dr. I do not have cancer...I am a cancer Survivor! The worst part is over, it is OUT of my body! Now, if I can keep this frame of mind for a whole day I will be just fine!


----------



## lavender

Glad to hear it is out, and that your surgery went well! I had hoarseness after my surgery, and it took 1-2 months for my voice to come back. I used tons of ice on my incision after surgery and drank a lot of warm (non-caffeinated) herbal tea with honey, which seemed to help.


----------



## Andros

tina said:


> Well, the path report came back just the way I expected. Papalliary Thyroid Cancer. Since they didn't take any lymph nodes during surgery we will have to check them, and yeah(NOT) I have to take the RAI, but like I told the Dr. I do not have cancer...I am a cancer Survivor! The worst part is over, it is OUT of my body! Now, if I can keep this frame of mind for a whole day I will be just fine!


You know what? Thank God it has been found and removed!!! And I am sure this has taken place in the nick of time. But, yes......................lymph nodes will bear checking and definitely RAI and most definitely keeping your TSH suppressed!

You are a survivor and a permanent one! You know I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Now you need to heal/recover from this ordeal and you "will" do that. I and others are here to help you do that.

Many of us have "tips" and "experience" to share.

Hugs,


----------



## desrtbloom

My path report was great. No cancer. Thank God!

My nurses were really upset with how bruised I was and I had no idea what was going on. I was all drugged up and they were fawning all over me because I was such a mess. My nurses were awesome. I didn't know until two days after my surgery what in the world had happened. I was home alone and went to take my first shower and took off my top and was like "HOLY _ _ _ _!!!!!" I was a mess. I expected my neck to be a mess, but not down to my waste!

As for my weight - UGH!!!! :-(((( Since my nightmare started I have gained 30 pounds. :-((( It has me extremely upset. No matter what I do I haven't been able to lose it. My levels are still messed up and I still don't have any metabolism. So I am trying to patiently wait, but I tell you it is extremely depressing some days. I am so embarassed with my appearance. I hate to look at myself in the mirror. I just feel like overnight I turned into a fat mess. Anyway, I keep walking every day and praying that once my levels are sorted out I'll be able to lose the weight.

Once you have the RAI you can move on with your life. It's all slow going, but you'll get there!


----------



## tina

I was so hoping that I had lost a couple of pounds but the scale at the Dr said I gained another 2! Thats 9 lbs in 7 weeks. I think the weight gain is the scariest for me! I hate the way I look. A few years ago I was almost skinny at 135lbs, but then all of a sudden I gained 50 lbs and no one knew why. Now they tell me it was probably my thyroid way back then. So over the last 7 or 8 years I just kind of stayed on a steady diet and got lots of exercise to just maintain the weight I was (still needed to lose though) Now, I have started this up hill climb again and it scares me! I need to lose about 100 lbs total now! When I talked to my Dr about it, he said that right now he is glad I have the extra weight and that once we fight the cancer then we will address it, but he said that it will help me in the long run.......OK, so I trust him with my life ovbiously ( I let him slit my throat didn't I) but, I am holding him to the fact that he is going to help me with this to the end!
Patti - I am so glad your path report was good. So, did your Dr every say why you were so bruised? I had asked my Dr if he sat on my chest to do the surgery but my pain was gone in a couple of days. And, like I said, no brusing at all...I really thought my neck would look like I was beaten but it was great!


----------



## Andros

tina said:


> I was so hoping that I had lost a couple of pounds but the scale at the Dr said I gained another 2! Thats 9 lbs in 7 weeks. I think the weight gain is the scariest for me! I hate the way I look. A few years ago I was almost skinny at 135lbs, but then all of a sudden I gained 50 lbs and no one knew why. Now they tell me it was probably my thyroid way back then. So over the last 7 or 8 years I just kind of stayed on a steady diet and got lots of exercise to just maintain the weight I was (still needed to lose though) Now, I have started this up hill climb again and it scares me! I need to lose about 100 lbs total now! When I talked to my Dr about it, he said that right now he is glad I have the extra weight and that once we fight the cancer then we will address it, but he said that it will help me in the long run.......OK, so I trust him with my life ovbiously ( I let him slit my throat didn't I) but, I am holding him to the fact that he is going to help me with this to the end!
> Patti - I am so glad your path report was good. So, did your Dr every say why you were so bruised? I had asked my Dr if he sat on my chest to do the surgery but my pain was gone in a couple of days. And, like I said, no brusing at all...I really thought my neck would look like I was beaten but it was great!


Tina; try not to stress over the weight. It truly is counter productive. Lower the bar. Tell your self you will lose 2 lbs. a week. Then stay on track. That is 104 lbs. in one year. You did not gain it over night even though it seems like it and you will not lose it over night either. Just look at the number 2 instead of 100!

At first, do no harm. Be kind to yourself.

Hugs,


----------



## lavender

I have gained quite a bit of weight since my surgery. Can't tell you how much because I forget things all the time, and I do not own a scale either! I tried to talk to my doctor about it, but she would not discuss it. It's a bit scary because I was already overweight to begin with. I put everything on that I lost while I was hyper and more.

I am trying to watch what I eat and getting out to walk a little, which is difficult because I have no energy! I am hoping to try armour to see if that helps because I do not feel well on synthroid at all. In the meantime, I am trying not to be too hard on myself about the weight issues.


----------



## tina

I am not too worried about the weight, as long as I can maintain it so I don't need new clothes! I love shopping but would hate to have to buy new clothes then lose weight! I would rather save my money for after I am down the 100 lbs!!! What a shopping spree that will be!!!!! I have alot of Faith that God will take care of my just the way he always has.


----------



## McKenna

tina said:


> Well, the path report came back just the way I expected. Papalliary Thyroid Cancer. Since they didn't take any lymph nodes during surgery we will have to check them, and yeah(NOT) I have to take the RAI, but like I told the Dr. I do not have cancer...I am a cancer Survivor! The worst part is over, it is OUT of my body! Now, if I can keep this frame of mind for a whole day I will be just fine!


I'm glad it's out and you can move on with your healing.


----------



## Andros

tina said:


> I am not too worried about the weight, as long as I can maintain it so I don't need new clothes! I love shopping but would hate to have to buy new clothes then lose weight! I would rather save my money for after I am down the 100 lbs!!! What a shopping spree that will be!!!!! I have alot of Faith that God will take care of my just the way he always has.


I certainly agree about placing yourself in the Good Lord's hands. Way to go, GF.

And....................we are here for you too! However we can help, we will.

You are a very sensible person. I had my own weight issues so I know. Boy, do I know!


----------



## desrtbloom

I asked my doctor if he dropped me on my chest or allowed an ambulance to roll over me during the surgery. LOL My back was killing me for a few weeks after the surgery and my chest was such a mess. Apparently, I had a lot of bleeding during my surgery and gravity makes everything go downward. It took about two months for all my bruising to go away.

Once they get my blood sorted, I am PRAYING that I can get my weight under control. On 1/1/10 I quit smoking and have never looked back, so on 1/1/11 I plan on focusing all my energy (what extra I have left) to conquer my weight.


----------



## tina

Congratulations on quiting smoking!! I just hit my one year anniversary Nov 30th! I said that 2010 was the year I was going to get healthy! Boy, I had NO idea how hard that would turn out to be!! But...2011 here I come!


----------



## Andros

tina said:


> Congratulations on quiting smoking!! I just hit my one year anniversary Nov 30th! I said that 2010 was the year I was going to get healthy! Boy, I had NO idea how hard that would turn out to be!! But...2011 here I come!


That is awesome about the smoking quit!! I hope that you are very very proud of yourself for that is not an easy thing to do.

Hubby and I will be 4 years in Feb, 2011.


----------

